

Inactive account policy - yrochat
https://support.twitter.com/articles/15362

======
r3bl
I've been using the same alias practically everywhere, but I can't use it on
Twitter because of some Russian guy who registered a Twitter account, followed
10 people and never posted a single freaking tweet.

------
tmaly
at least twitter handles trademarks. Other social media sites are not so
friendly

